# fluke meter repair



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

one of the batteries leaked in my Fluke 1587 and now its hit or miss if it will turn on.

anyone got a recommendation on where to send it for repair?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Jack Legg said:


> one of the batteries leaked in my Fluke 1587 and now its hit or miss if it will turn on.
> 
> anyone got a recommendation on where to send it for repair?


Send it right to them.. http://en-us.fluke.com/support/repair/



.


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

Transcat also does calibration and repair. There are several companies that do it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've had about 9 out of 10 things sent back to Fluke come back fixed, and at a reasonable price. They flashed new firmware on my 233 recently to keep it from sucking batteries left and right. That was a huge help. It was sent in originally because it got covered in pudding. Don't ask.


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

MDShunk said:


> I've had about 9 out of 10 things sent back to Fluke come back fixed, and at a reasonable price. They flashed new firmware on my 233 recently to keep it from sucking batteries left and right. That was a huge help. It was sent in originally because it got covered in pudding. Don't ask.


Marc I'm near you, any local places you know of? I've got two amprobe current tracers that are acting up as well

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Jack Legg said:


> one of the batteries leaked in my Fluke 1587 and now its hit or miss if it will turn on.
> 
> anyone got a recommendation on where to send it for repair?


What brand battery and is it expired? Duracell/Energizer/Rayovac will take the responsibility for repairs if they're not expired and you haven't thrown them out. If the fluid made it to the main board, it's a good chance you'll need to have the board changed.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Call the battery brand first before you do anything if you could be covered. Given the value of 1587, they'll probably want it for inspection.

If you couldn't get covered because they're expired, misuse like mix and match or they're some off brand thing, I would personally give it a try yourself. Fluke service has gone downhill and service parts are quite a bit less available now and they're slow as h3ll. 

Attached is a service manual diagram. Wear gloves and don't get it on board. Battery fluid eats flesh. 

If it didn't get on the board and you can spare an hour or two, you should be able to revive it. Take it apart and wash the rear cover and whatever removable parts in warm water and dish soap. Soak and scrub with tooth brush as needed, but dry the metal parts with a hair drier so it doesn't rust. The sooner you get to it the better. Same thing happened to my TI-89 Ti calculator a few years back. I tore it down and cleaned it out. Never had a problem since then. The liquid in battery is really strong lye and you can see that it etched the aluminum foil and some of plating off the contacts. 

If the corrosion is really really bad, you'll have to polish the affected parts with Scotchbrite. 

Chance of recovery is good unless it happened in storage and it was kept face down.

Not that it needs to be said, but don't put it together until every drop of water is dried.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I've sent in a Fluke 1507 after it quit producing test voltage and it came back good as new. I haven't had a problem since in 3+ years.

Then, just two months ago my Fluke 335 quit reading amps or volts, maybe both, I don't remember. I love this amp clamp and went to send it in but they won't repair this, it's obsolete!

So now I'm the proud owner of a 324 and 376.


----------



## Fabulous (Nov 7, 2012)

Should send my t5-1000 to fluke. It only reads half the voltage!


----------

